# I made a game about lionessies



## Maltakreuz (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi FA, i like lionesses and this is a game about fluffy lionessies in savannah eating each other and their prey.








Steam: store.steampowered.com: Lionessy Story on Steam
Google Play: Lionessy Story - Android Apps on Google Play

I know FA is NEET, so here some gift codes
Gift-codes (steam): Gift-codes (google play): 












Have a nice lionessy-play!


----------

